# ELENI V collision 6-5-78.



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

I have uploaded a (poor) image and just had it named as ELENI V.
It was sunk in a collision on 6-5-78. I am interested in the details of this event if any member can provide them ?
Thanks for looking.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

http://www.cedre.fr/en/spill/eleni/eleni.php


http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?10095


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

scorcher said:


> I have uploaded a (poor) image and just had it named as ELENI V.
> It was sunk in a collision on 6-5-78. I am interested in the details of this event if any member can provide them ?
> Thanks for looking.


Thank you for the link. After I posted I tried the web and found the same site.!I suppose we must try WIKI first and save members the trouble.
Seems less fun somehow.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Gratuitous factoid...... she had the same beneficial owner as the tanker 'Ioanna V' which ran the Beira blockade....


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Dear old Mr Ian Smith..thanks for the refresher Cisco. I suppose it was a case of
'have tanker will travel '


----------



## Norman Trewren (Sep 27, 2005)

Ex-'Scottish Ptarmigan' - of fond memory!


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

The oil spilled from the collision washed ashore at Lowestoft. Trenches were dug at the top of the beach, and the oil sludge was shovelled into them and buried. For many years afterwards, the oil leached back through the sand. After lazing on the beach and swimming during the summer, people would have black stains on their towels and feet.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I was on watch at Humber Radio/GKZ at the time. I remembered it was a foggy day. 

It was a quiet day radio wise not much traffic about. Suddenly, on VHF Ch16 this voice boomed out 'You cut my f*****g ship in half' Nothing else, that was it. The rest as they say is history.

I also remember a little earlier sending a message to the Eleni V's agent in Grangemouth giving an eta. I phoned them after the collision saying what had happened and so not to expect them.The reply surprised me somewhat as the voice on the phone said' Just as well, we didn't know where we were going to store all the oil' 

David
+


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Norman Trewren said:


> Ex-'Scottish Ptarmigan' - of fond memory!


Having read your post Norman you may be interested in this photo;

SORRY wrong upload...now corrected !

Norman I apologise for uploading wrong photo earlier..too many hours on the computer.
A question for you please? She was later sold and renamed ELENI V but her appearance
has changed dramatically (see midships) any information on the modifications ?


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for your comments vectiscol and david.hopcraft
_"'You cut my f*****g ship in half' Nothing else, that was it. The rest as they say is history."_Must be the quote of the decade !


----------



## Norman Trewren (Sep 27, 2005)

Scorcher - Very many thanks - haven't many pictures of her.

Regards

Norman


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi United Towing of Hull did the salvage on this ship i was working with the salvage team on the big clean up sam2182sw


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Norman Trewren said:


> Ex-'Scottish Ptarmigan' - of fond memory!


SCOTTISH PTARMIGAN 
O.N. 300190. 12,685g. 7,100n. 559' 0" x 72' 4" x 30' 2".
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (670 x 2320mm) Doxford type oil engine made by the shipbuilder. 6,400 BHP.
24.10.1957: Launched by the John Brown & Company (Clydebank) Ltd., Clydebank (Yard No. 701) for Scottish Tanker Company Ltd., (Cayzer, Irvine & Company Ltd., managers). 
1.1958: Completed for the Thompson Steamshipping Company Ltd., (Huntley, Cook & Company, managers). 
1961: Owners restyled as The Scottish Tanker Company Ltd., (same managers). 
1968: Cayzer, Irvine & Company Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1968: Sold to Cia.de Naviera Alheli S. A., Liberia, and renamed MARKAB. 
1971: Sold to N. J. Vardinoyannis, Greece, and renamed ELENI V. 
6.5.1978: Whilst on a voyage from Rotterdam to Grangemouth was struck by the French bulk carrier ROSELINE (16,023g. /74), and was broken in two off the Haisborough lightvessel. 
9.5.1978: Afterpart arrived in tow at Europort for discharge then moved to the Verolme shipyard pending demolition. 
10.5.1978: The drifting and leaking forepart sank in shallow water. 
15.5.1978: Refloated and towed into deeper water. 
30.5.1978: Forepart sunk with explosives.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks to the details from BillH here is a link to the culprit. ie...ROSELINE
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=1005563

Sam2182sw vectisol describes the pollution but what was the tug in attendance
please?


----------



## yvon (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi,
Some photos taken from bulker ROSELINE in http://uim.marine.free.fr/hisnav/archives/evenements-mer/ab-eleni-v.htm
And in the some site, the ROSELINE master's report (sorry in French) http://uim.marine.free.fr/hisnav/archives/evenements-mer/ab-roseline.htm
Regards, Yvon.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

yvon said:


> Hi,
> Some photos taken from bulker ROSELINE in http://uim.marine.free.fr/hisnav/archives/evenements-mer/ab-eleni-v.htm
> And in the some site, the ROSELINE master's report (sorry in French) http://uim.marine.free.fr/hisnav/archives/evenements-mer/ab-roseline.htm
> Regards, Yvon.


Terrific links Yvon (Thumb)....it was amazing that no lives were lost.
I shall read the french text tomorrow when my brain is alert.


----------

